# Looking for a type of culinary job that is 9-5 5 days a week.



## wwebb37

I just graduated culinary school, and had a job at a country club. I worked there for 2 days and then quit because the hour and a half commute 5 days a week was tough especially getting home at midnight. I'm wanting to find a culinary job from 9 am to 5 pm. I hear that the marriot hotels are similar to that. Any ideas?


----------



## foodpump

Ummmm, I need you to think a bit.

Breakfst in most hotels--including Marriot, is served from 6 am to 10-ish

Lunch is served from 11 am to 2-ish.  This is usually cooked by the breakfast crew, with some of the dinner crew mixed in

Dinner is served from 5 pm to 11-ish

Which service would you like to work?


----------



## wwebb37

Well I am tired of getting home at midnight so probably not dinner. More like coming in at 9 at prepping and service and get off at 5


----------



## foodpump

A-yup.  You and a coupla zillion other cooks.  If you can find a job like that, keep it.


----------



## Iceman

_WOW. _


----------



## cheflayne

I work for a caterer and my basic schedule is 9-5 five days a week. First time in 40 years that I have had any thing close to that schedule and those hours.


----------



## vic cardenas

This is crazy talk


----------



## petemccracken

School cafeteria: 6 am to 1:30 pm

Retirement living: 10:00 am to 6:00 pm
 

Breakfast/Lunch cafe 6am to 2 pm

Most fast food work in 8 hour shifts

While in college, I worked 10:00 pm to 6:00 am


----------



## foodpump

Dang.....

Maybe there's a Marriot school caf, or a Marriot retirement home.....


----------



## kuan

Frat house lunch and dinner.


----------



## twyst

Our prep and production team usually works 8-4 M-F.  Pay sucks, but the schedule is great.


----------



## ed buchanan

Maybe a fresh air inspector.


----------



## duckfat

In almost every major city there are numerous corporations that have private contracts with companies like Aramark, Host, etc. The vast majority of these are not douchey jobs like the lunch lady or retirement homes. One of the best kitchens I ever had was in a secured bank building for Executives. Work was M-F, No nights, No weekends, No holidays. Most of my cooks worked 7:30-4:00.  That kitchen was freakin amazing. Salaries are lower but quality of life is a nice trade off. Look for major corporations in your area and call them to see if they have a kitchen. These are not jobs you will often see in the paper etc.

9-5 in a Hotel?  Not that I've ever seen although some positions @ Disney get pretty close to that.

Dave


----------



## jenniflop

Ditto on the corporations thing, Before i got my current job i worked in foodservice at a large international computer company....it was a good job. came in early but got to leave relatively early too, because most corporate employees don't stay for dinner or work weekends so there is no point in us being there when they weren't there  we served breakfast and lunch cafeteria-style (still better than what you think of as cafeteria food though) and did some made-to-order stuff, but also prepared catered lunches--from basic box lunches to some pretty posh events for the CEO and whatnot. How good the job will be depends a lot on the company's expectations and also the chef, and how much he cares. One guy i worked for was making stocks from  scratch and getting whole fish in to clean, so i learned a lot from him. The next guy i worked for wasn't so interested and we ended up getting a lot more pre-prepared and frozen stuff, which is when i decided i had gotten all i could out of the job and quit to go to culinary school. You might have to hunt around to find a good one, with a chef whose attitude and aspirations match yours. to be honest, it's not a job i'd recommend someone fresh out of school....i loved it but im still glad to have taken the opportunity now to do some fine dining and develop my tastes....for me the corporate chef thing is good when you're starting out and need a place to grow, and when you're starting to wind down and want a family, but i doubt it would offer me much now, when i'm kind of in between those things. But, your call  I totally understand wanting the better hours, I'm sure i will get pulled back there eventually.


----------



## spammar

wwebb37 said:


> I just graduated culinary school, and had a job at a country club. I worked there for 2 days and then quit because the hour and a half commute 5 days a week was tough especially getting home at midnight. I'm wanting to find a culinary job from 9 am to 5 pm. I hear that the marriot hotels are similar to that. Any ideas?


umm good luck with that i take public transit so i try to find one like this its next to nonexistant to find one like that ive tried if public transit wasnt so restricting i could work anything

1-1/2 hour commute yeah not that tough but if your chef is nice and you take public transit you might get opening prep to whenever is 5-8 hours later. also finding a 40hr/week job in the U.S. with the new helthcare requirments(not to make it political just looking at it from an owner's POV) and with full-time jobs declining and owners especally of stand-alones are trying to keep costs down its gonna be hard to find one. just take whichever job you can get. "just graduated culinary school" i am sorry but that is no position to start making demands.

but dont mind me i've only been in the industry for three years constantly looking for the best hours i could get havent found it yet still hoping tho.



Vic Cardenas said:


> This is crazy talk


lol unfourtanetly true


----------



## timmy wu

worked for 2 days and quit because of long commute? Tired or getting home at midnight? WOW! Do YOU have a real bright future in the culinary industry! I used to commute 2h30m to work for 3 months working 12~14hr days and left only because I was offered a better job in another city and I still don't get home until 2am in the morning. Even servers don't work 9-5.

You'll have better luck finding a office or retail job...


----------



## 23years

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Good Luck finding that!


----------



## enjoi1968

Anyone in around NOVA, Washington DC and MD Metro can shoot me a Private Message.

I'm a former product of the business and *shutter* CIA, now running operations for a corporate catering service (Small Business, not Eurest/SA factories). We have scratch kitchens & concepts in corporate office settings ranging from High Volume to Executive Level Open Kitchens, no lunch ladies here.  M-F hours vary +/- 1 hour but generally 6am-2pm, No nights, No Weekends and No Holiday work unless interested in piece work, as available. 

Always looking to give chance to a Sous somewhere to take the step into Kitchen Management.   I'm sure there's a jobs thread somewhere, but I figured I'd drop it here as well.  Cheers.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Lol i remember working as a barman at a hotel , those poor cooks worked from 6am - 9pm breakfast, lunch, and dinner. 

I work 7:30 - 4:30 and i was mad lucky to even find anything like this in my city , i work 9 hours a day 6 days a week with one day off during middle of the week so around 54 hours a week , this is when the restaurant doesnt open for nightly events which makes my schedule 7:30am - 11:00pm so yeh good luck to yah XD 

18 years old already working 50+ - 60+ hours weekly XD


----------



## agp209

9-5 restaurant job? HA

Think you'd be better off with a desk job.


----------



## Iceman

_Good Luck ..._

_Maybe try hooking up w/ these guys ..._





  








250px-Fantasy_Island_title_screen.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Jul 22, 2013











  








180px-Ricardo_Montalban_Herve_Villechaize_Fantasy_




__
Iceman


__
Jul 22, 2013


----------



## foodpump

_(the camera focuses in tightly on Foodpump's arm, finger pointed skyward, then slowly pans out, revealing Foodpump in a pristine Cook's whites, then Foodpump proudly exclaims:_

"The Job, the Job!!!!!"


----------



## bigbadpastry

lotsa luck with that idea, especially right out of school.  Most of us work yyyeeeaaarrrsss before we get the plum shift.  It is possible, but, no, forget it.


----------



## donaldosborne78

IceMan said:


> _Good Luck ..._
> 
> _Maybe try hooking up w/ these guys ..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250px-Fantasy_Island_title_screen.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Iceman
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 22, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180px-Ricardo_Montalban_Herve_Villechaize_Fantasy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Iceman
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 22, 2013


Hahaha, this one is good ;D


----------



## flyer15

p


----------



## petemccracken

flyer15, are you certain your EC is not a member here /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif?


----------



## soesje

WOW you really need to wake up...I am sorry hon.

But may I ask WHY you did culinary school. What was your idea behind it, what did you want to do after it? Did you plan anything like that at all?

Because you have read all the replies above, and indeed, when you want to work this industry there is no nine to five mentality to have like you do.

Be prepared to make long days, having to work very hard and get the chores someone hates , when you just start out.

Working this industry is not for the fainthearted. What dreams did you have when you went to culinary school? You still following these? What's your motivation?

If you want nine to five, I'd suggest open a shop. That is what comes closest, or indeed, maybe do catering.

Good luck....


----------



## brandon odell

In addition to corporate food service and retirement centers, most school foodservice positions have hours earlier in the day rather than later. You may have to get up a couple hours earlier to get your foot in the door, but there are some positions that are 8 or 9ish to 5ish. I own a personal chef service and have 5 chefs who all work mainly 9-5 Mon-Fri.

There are lots of food jobs out there during the day. You just have to know where to look. Your biggest issue isn't going to be finding a food job with banker's hours, its going to be making any serious money with such a restrictive schedule.


----------



## foodpump

flyer15 said:


> .....Our executive chef is lazy and worthless, but besides that I realize how lucky I am to have the job that I do.


Hope he's not reading this, or you might not have the job that you do........


----------



## vic cardenas

flyer15 said:


> I am currently a corporate cook for a huge Chicago based company. I work 6am-3pm M-F no weekends or holidays. The pay is not great, but the schedule and awesome benefits makes up for it by plenty. People may knock it because I dont work in a restaurant, but we make amazing food with local ingredients and have a menu that changes everyday. My co workers have become some of my best friends and I truly love going to work everyday. Our executive chef is lazy and worthless, but besides that I realize how lucky I am to have the job that I do.





PeteMcCracken said:


> flyer15, are you certain your EC is not a member here /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif?





foodpump said:


> Hope he's not reading this, or you might not have the job that you do........


I can just see it now... His Chef is on here reading this and saying to himself... _"Hmmmm, I'm a Chef for a huge corporate company in Chicago! I have cooks working 6am-3pm M-F! I don't pay them very good, too! And... I'm also lazy and worthless!!! That's it! I'm firing that one guy that has best friends here and loves coming into work!"_


----------



## chefbuba

I wonder if it's IceMan???


----------



## Iceman

OUCH!

_*That's cold. *_


----------



## chefbuba

Not that you are lazy and worthless IceMan

As young cook, flyer15 obviously has no idea of what an exec chef's job in a large corp entails.

Is he supposed to slop the line down at the end of the night, or help Hose A & Hose B clean the grease trap, mop the floors & take out the trash? I don't think so.

Maybe he sits in his office reading all the new corporate mandates that he has to implement, or reviewing budgets, making schedules, menus, ordering, trying to figure out who's been walking out with strip loins, figuring out how much the linen company ripped the company off for this week,  or worrying about which ungrateful cook he has to sack at the end of the day.


----------



## raisedkaine

In all honesty, there are 9-5 jobs in the food service industry, but if you ever want to be a Chef, or be in any sort of supervisory position, expect to work no less than 50 hours a week. That is if you're actually doing your job.


----------



## skipstrr

IceMan said:


> _Good Luck ..._
> 
> _Maybe try hooking up w/ these guys ..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250px-Fantasy_Island_title_screen.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Iceman
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 22, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180px-Ricardo_Montalban_Herve_Villechaize_Fantasy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Iceman
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 22, 2013


----------



## Iceman

*LOL*.

This is one tough audience. *WOW*.


----------



## bigbadpastry

Hose A and Hose B?  I'm glad that sort of crap is not tolerated where I work.  And never will be.


----------



## chefbuba

Ok....You can get down now.





  








Matthews_apple_box_full.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 4, 2013


----------



## alacarte

i work in a hotel / resort, there are many different outlets, at the moment the outlet i work in focusing on lunch i work 10.30am - 6.30 pm its great.


----------



## caroline16

I know this is a late response but I just couldn't help myself: 
This guy is in for a very rude awakening! Why did you go to culinary school in the first place??? Haven't you been told that there is no such thing as 9-5 work day in this industry? If you found it, I'm shocked( unless it is a short order cook at a shitty diner- your culinary schools education was a waste of $$$- hope,you didn't expect to become rich or a celebrity with that motivation)! One thing that is crucial in this industry is to know., learn, and accept that you will never have the same work days or hours as your friends and family. You will work your ass off day in and day out, through nights, weekends, holidays, birthdays, events, weddings...maybe even your own wedding!!! You do all this for VERY little pay, especially coming out of culinary school. If this is news to you or that isn't something you can cope with, not only was culinary school a waste of your time and $$$, but you also you have NO passion for this and you need to get a job in a cubicle somewhere. You have a better chance working at Mcdonalds than you do having a promising and enriching culinary career. Your heart is not in it. You need to ask yourself why you are really doing this? This isn't an easy job, and it isn't glamours either. As a female working in this industry, these questions piss me off to no end. It was a huge struggle for me to get where I am today because of people like you.... WAKE UP AND GROW SOME BALLS! Find a different career path and get out of the way of people who actually have the ambition and drive . No one needs someone like you standing in their way when you can't accept the demanding hrs and you are too much of a pussy to commute. I endured a 4 hr commute 6 days a week. Wouldn't get home until 4-5am and then get up a few hrs later to do it all over again. The difference Btwn you and me and everyone one who does that without concern or complaints is that we live in reality and we absolutely love what we are doing. We LITERALLY LOVE this job. I've always said that I am so lucky to have a job,that I truly love....MANY people don't and dread the next day of work. If this is something you really love, then embrace it and accept it and it's demands. You can't dictate your hrs or where you start off in and job you begin after school; not only culinary but ALL JOBS! You sound like one of those kids I keep encountering who think that just bc you have a culinary degree or diplomacy you are better than most and don't need to start from the bottom. What a brat. . I hope by now you have changed your attitude. If someone came into my kitchen asking for those hrs or complaining about the commute, I'd fire you immediately. No chef has time to deal with someone like you. WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW. Get a grip on reality JERK


----------



## chefboyog

Welcome to the forum @Caroline16! Your going to fit right in. With the bitter, jaded cooks who cant see past their own petty views. 

Swearing and calling names will only get you so far. You should think about making a paragraph and maybe adding some or changing ( font size) or just say Wow a lot.

read the whole thread, at least 5 people mentioned types of 9-5 jobs.

#rantsfromkidsarefuntoreadinthemorning


----------



## grande

This thread cracked me up... but as it's a year and a half old so we can assume his situation sorted itself out


----------



## chefedb

Have you tried  Fantasy Land at Disney in Orlando or Anaheim.???????


----------



## meezenplaz

> Have you tried Fantasy Land at Disney in Orlando or Anaheim.???????


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kslim

when you find one, let us know.... but i find that working the morning shift is the easiest so to speak, compared to closing. so if you have to compromise  just go with mornings.


----------



## torta408

Try a job at a corporate cafe like apple, google etc usually the jobs there are from 6:00-2:30 13+ hourly weekends off . 

But chances are youll miss that part of you that miss working g in a restaurant learning the true art of cooking


----------



## vegi03

id try getting a private chef job


----------



## bayoubyrnes

I started out at 14 in fast food working insane hours on top of high school. At 18, I moved to Louisiana and broke in to real restaurants doing dishes and cold prep 13 hours a day for 6 days a week. Over the past couple years I've gone from a 6am - 3pm breakfast gig at a shitty dive attached to a Holiday Inn to being a private chef writing my own hours and menus. I know I'm not nearly as good as I could, nor am I really being challenged, but my personal life (children) are currently my main focus. 

I make decent money, work plush hours, get paid holidays (MLB Day on Monday) but I'm telling you now, had I not been a drunk when I was in school for all the wrong degrees, I would've seen that I love cooking and would have made every sacrifice to learn this trade properly. I wasted a lot of time. Get your head in the game for this field, or get out of it. There's no patience for those trying to make a quick buck.


----------



## ginger vincent

Hi,If you found a 9-5, M-F, please let me know where!! I haven't had to work weekends since I was 16yrs......a long time ago!! Nor nights!! Thanks for any insight you can offer!! Ginger V.


----------



## hospitalityjobs

You might have to make some sacrifices!!!


----------



## kslim

i havent had a weekend (fri,sat) off in years. i dont know what a real weekend feels like anymore


----------



## mckallidon

A lot of 9 to 5 cooking jobs are not good paying or resume builders. Think meals on wheels and college cafeterias. Retirement communities and hospitals. Downtown street vending and drive thrus. Low skill, low pay, low opportunity, low experience value, low respect from real cooks. The country club gig could have been good for the resume if you stuck it out longer. Eat it when you're young and learn stuff. You picked a bad career if you wanted banker and wanker hours. I think you picked the wrong career brotha. Accept the fact that most serious cooking jobs do not offer those hours and that the real cooks who get those hours, do not give them up without a limb amputation or winning lotto tickets. Either eat the poopoo platter and tough it out as a real cook, or become a lunch lady. No disrespect, just some straight talk. Catering is solid, good work, I've done it, but it can be seasonal, unsteady, and limited. A lot of catering that is not as seasonal, is not very skillful in my experience. Sub platter, salads, taco bars. If you go the lunch lady route, you'd be better off doing sales and making 2 to 3 times more money and have better benefits. Sales is a good route with little paper qualifications if you can talk, write, and are coachable if you are willing to start off at the bottom (telemarketing, surveys to cars/insurance to B2B). The sales profession does more to develop its workers on the job than almost anything without a college degree (useless in sales). Don't take yourself seriously as a cook if you want to 9 to 5 it.

I cook for a living because I like sleeping in, staying out all night, and hate dealing with normal people unless they like my cooking. I could not handle being a 9 to 5er because half of those people are goobers. I was a sales manager for two years after getting burned out on the best cooking job you could after ask for (6-3/4 breakfast, super busy, super crazy place, no time off in 5 years, $16/hr @ 22 yrs old), and not only can I not function in an office without being an HR issue out sheer boredom, I love cooking. Ask yourself, how much do you love cooking? Do you stay up late reading food blogs, buying new toys online and making dishes for funzies? No. D not be a cook then. Enough to give up normalcy or not, that is the question. I worked for people that worked 7 days a week 51 weeks a year, who would tell me where to put it if i complained about my 50 hrs with Sunday/Monday off. That was one of the better jobs. Good luck to you btw. 


Soesje said:


> WOW you really need to wake up...I am sorry hon.
> 
> But may I ask WHY you did culinary school. What was your idea behind it, what did you want to do after it? Did you plan anything like that at all?
> 
> Because you have read all the replies above, and indeed, when you want to work this industry there is no nine to five mentality to have like you do.
> 
> Be prepared to make long days, having to work very hard and get the chores someone hates , when you just start out.
> 
> Working this industry is not for the fainthearted. What dreams did you have when you went to culinary school? You still following these? What's your motivation?
> 
> If you want nine to five, I'd suggest open a shop. That is what comes closest, or indeed, maybe do catering.
> 
> Good luck....


Exactly. But I've seen ppl crash trying to open a 9 to 5 spot that doesn't make enough money. 


foodpump said:


> Hope he's not reading this, or you might not have the job that you do........


Lolz. He'll have to secure his FB photos, make sure he has a respectable email adrdess on that resume, and have fun trying to BS his way into another good thing after that.


IceMan said:


> _Good Luck ..._
> 
> _Maybe try hooking up w/ these guys ..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250px-Fantasy_Island_title_screen.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Iceman
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 22, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180px-Ricardo_Montalban_Herve_Villechaize_Fantasy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Iceman
> 
> 
> __
> Jul 22, 2013


I like you Iceman. You have class and style.


----------



## athf1990

*Luxury* retirement homes pay about the same market rate as scratch kitchens, and the latest you get off is like 8 at night. Chefs, mostly 5pm. They pay alright, you get good benefits, but a lot of them drug test on a regular basis and it is quite different from working at a restaurant.... I worked in fast casual concepts for about 8 years and just entered into an apprenticeship at a retirement home country club last year, and the challenges of the healthcare industry are honestly a lot different than high volume restaurants. You do, however, get great benefits such as bonuses and healtchare at even a crew member level.


----------



## athf1990

I dunno, I got off at 2am even at Wendy's when I was like 17, lol. I think there is something to be gained from living the abnormal life in the food industry. I can't think of many trendy restaurants that close their doors at 4pm. That's the money making hours there.


----------



## chefedb

9 to 5 in the restaurant industry? Try getting a security job in a club or hotel


----------



## kmanholla8

Good Luck! Why don't you cut your teeth for a couple of years, take your lumps, and then you'll be better off for it when your older. 

This industry is not for the weak. But you can make it....There IS a place out there for everyone. You just have to carve out your niche. Be honest in interviews and tell the chef you want him to take you under his wing and learn.

If your fresh out of school, you should wait for awhile to figure out what your niche is. It is very much an uphill climb to make a good living working off peak hours, during off-peak times.

Or I can just agree with what everybody else has said.


----------



## kenneth goldber

That is a dream job in this industry!!! Good luck to you though but, you won't get the experience needed to make it in this industry working bankers hours. You need to get in the fire and see what it is really like to be a chef get some burns put in some 18 hour shifts see what it is all about. You either have to love it or hate it but you're not going to make it looking for a 9 to 5 job in the service industry plain and simple.


----------



## chefross

Kenneth Goldber said:


> That is a dream job in this industry!!! Good luck to you though but, you won't get the experience needed to make it in this industry working bankers hours. You need to get in the fire and see what it is really like to be a chef get some burns put in some 18 hour shifts see what it is all about. You either have to love it or hate it but you're not going to make it looking for a 9 to 5 job in the service industry plain and simple.


WHY???

Why wouldn't working in a college food service or factory cafeteria 8 hour shifts 5 days a week cooking for several thousand people NOT "place you in the fire and see what it's really like to be a Chef, get some burns and see what it's all about?"


----------



## chefboyog

People have a narrow view of the world, usually 3 feet in front of them with blinders on. Cafeterias don't exist unless they worked in one.


----------



## kenneth goldber

So CHEFROSS out of all the post on here you chose to question mine. Where I said good luck to you in my post. But you chose to call me out. Well here you go sir. Maybe I am old school and feel you should earn your stripes first before coming out of the gate looking for a "dream" job in this industry. You need to get in the mud and see what it is all about see what it's like to be balls to the wall in a restaurant an find out what it's all about and see if you truly love what it is that you are doing. That's it!!!!


----------



## meezenplaz

Personally, a 9 to 5, 5-day a week cooking job doesn't sound like a dream job to me, it strikes

me as rather mundane. There have been times when I've ached to work different shifts for

example, just to mix it up a bit, or actually _wanted_ to stay on for 12 hours or more, just to "get it done".

The only thing about it that DOES sound nice is the security of a solid 40 hours a week.

I dunno....dream job.....I dunno.


----------



## foodpump

Oh, not this stupid thread again.......

I've already said what I wanted to say to the O.P. a loooong time ago, and I'm guessing the o.p. is looong gone too.

Basically all of you are right.

Yes 9-5 jobs do exist, but it won't be fine dining.

Yes, you do need to work a bit before you can start to whine and demand half-way decent working hours from your boss

But if you read the very first post by the O.P. you'll see he sounded like a whining suck, didn't seem like he had much to offer the hospitality industry.  

Me?

After 8 years with this current business, I'm taking a week of official holidays to go backpacking with my 17 yr old in Switzerland this summer.  I haven't been back there since '91........


----------



## meezenplaz

Thats great fp! You sound long overdue for some fun!


----------



## chefross

Kenneth Goldber said:


> So CHEFROSS out of all the post on here you chose to question mine. Where I said good luck to you in my post. But you chose to call me out. Well here you go sir. Maybe I am old school and feel you should earn your stripes first before coming out of the gate looking for a "dream" job in this industry. You need to get in the mud and see what it is all about see what it's like to be balls to the wall in a restaurant an find out what it's all about and see if you truly love what it is that you are doing. That's it!!!!


Sir................I am merely pointing out the misconception many people have that working in the food business is all about restaurants and fine dining. It is not.

To say that a person needs to hone their skill set in a restaurant before seeking that "dream job" is untrue.

Unless you have never worked in a cafeteria, or food service in colleges or hospitals or factories or a cruise ship, you really can't make the statement that these places do not reflect the knowledge and skill set one needs.

I have made this comment more then once on these forums.

People seem to feel that the only experiences that "counts" are those that develop while working in a restaurant kitchen.

Knife skills, butchering, baking, measurements, food cost, are still important issues no matter what kitchen.

It is not "old school" to think the way you are sir, as much as it is a learned behavior that can be unlearned.


----------



## panini

I have to agree with @Chefross . The idea, to be a real chef, you have to work in Fine Dining, work a dozen + hours a day/night, get in the shits, burns, working the pass , expediter, etc. is an a concept that is left over from days gone by. Those old, primitive and antiquated thoughts that, "one must pay their dues" is passe, Just as the old " sharp stick in the eye routine of management" is going away.

The reality is that there are many avenues to seek out in a Culinary type of career. With normal hours that allows you work, live and enjoy life. Most will compensate you for your manual effort as well as your mental effort, and are usually paying quite a bit more then restaurant fine dining.

Some careers that come to mind, not only because I have investigated them, but have many friends doing these things. Research and Development, Restaurant Publicist, Nutritionist, Food Science-Food Activist, Personal Chef, On Board Chef, Caterer, Food Stylist, Bed and Breakfast, Culinary Instructor, Specialty Food Buyer, etc.

To insinuate that a position with a day time feeder, contract College, Hospital, Caterer, is not as challenging or that fine dining is a prerequisite, is a misconception. Both require Food Technique, passion, and the true understanding of Food and Money management.

just sayin/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## kenneth goldber

ChefRoss you obviously are not getting my point. Which is fine not going to argue with you. If you would though take a look at the original post. This  Kid just graduated and had a job that he quit after two day's because it was too much for him. My point to this kid is you either love it or you hate it. To be fresh out of SCHOOL and then quit a job after two days with out finding another job first because you're tired of getting home at midnight!!!!! Come on!!!!!!! This kid doesn't even know tired yet and obviously doesn't love it. He could just as easily get an A.M. prep job at a restaurant too. Go in at 730 be out by 4 at the latest. Instead he quits after two days and gets on here for Ideas. Do it yourself get some experience then get on here after you have visited all venues.


----------



## foodpump

And all this shows is that the hospitality industry in the US needs a bit of leadership. Could the ACF or some other kind of body lobby and get culinary schools not to accept students without at least a year of working experience? 

The schools are not just pumping out product, they are part of the industry, and they need to adjust themselves if they want to continue....


----------



## meezenplaz

Well it IS quite amazing just how many culinary students really do think that when they graduate and

get out in the work-world it's gonna be just like....well, culinary school./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## cheflayne

The original poster wasn't whining and complaining (getting off at midnight and an 1 1/2 hour commute didn't appeal to them, no crime in that). They were just looking for ideas about 9-5 culinary (note: not chef) jobs. They do in fact exist. Country clubs, private clubs, schools, corporate dining, catering, upscale markets, lunches at fine dining restaurants, hotels, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## chefross

Kenneth Goldber said:


> ChefRoss you obviously are not getting my point. Which is fine not going to argue with you. If you would though take a look at the original post. This Kid just graduated and had a job that he quit after two day's because it was too much for him. My point to this kid is you either love it or you hate it. To be fresh out of SCHOOL and then quit a job after two days with out finding another job first because you're tired of getting home at midnight!!!!! Come on!!!!!!! This kid doesn't even know tired yet and obviously doesn't love it. He could just as easily get an A.M. prep job at a restaurant too. Go in at 730 be out by 4 at the latest. Instead he quits after two days and gets on here for Ideas. Do it yourself get some experience then get on here after you have visited all venues.


Oh I got the point very well. Everyone that answered the original OP's thread is saying that a 9-5 job in the culinary world is a dream....and as Cheflayne just reiterated, it is not.

Yes the kid quit after 2 days, but not necessarily because of the job perhaps, but more of logistics, (getting home after midnight with an hour and a half drive).

Perhaps he just found the wrong job.

Nothing wrong with that.

Many people will quit a job without having another one at the ready. It happens. Not condoning it but life happens.


----------



## panini

As far as the original poster, that is just a preview of the next movie. " Meet the Millennials" /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## kenneth goldber

Oh hell Chefross cry me a river build a bridge and get over it!!!!!!! Im sorry but nothing you say is going to make me feel any different about this post. Fresh out of school quit after two days no go!!!!! You should be hungry for it ready to work wanting to work. Not crying about midnight and having to drive. Boo Hooo!!!! This is the real world get in it or get out. I take care of my crew Family comes first I give days off jump in the fire with them but they also know/knew what they were getting into when they got into this industry and they work!!!! You're trying to jump in like some super hero here and you are missing the point completely but hey that's cool to each his own right.


----------



## Iceman

WOW.


----------



## jcakes

LOL

What are the chances that

1) the original poster is still active on this site?

2) the original poster is still working as a cook (in whatever form) in the industry (because he might have just gone off and taken a job as a sales rep for a distributor)

3) the original poster will update us on what happened next in their culinary resume?

Culinary schools don't really prepare students for life in the real world.  Too many of them are saddled with debt, have little to no skills beyond what they were doing in school, have little to no understanding of process (the why behind what you are doing) and very little help in the way of job placement.  They only care about whether someone has landed a job and worked 7 days in order to count that student as a successful job placement.


----------



## panini

Well @JCakes

The original poster has been around for a while. He pops on and throws something out there and historically does no respond to anything. Some posted questions.

I just started my internship at the Hilton Hotel in a fine dining restaurant. I am wanting to read books from great chefs to learn there style of cooking and gain knowledge from them..I am thinking of Gordon Ramsay perhaps..any ideas? Also give me the book title.My goal is to be like Gordon Ramsay one day, He really inspires me with his cooking ability

Hi, I have a question. I recently started my internship for culinary school at the Hilton Hotel (Corporate location). I am wanting to become a sous chef eventually and now I am making $11/an hour.What must I do to become a sous chef at one of the outlet restaurants? Also I am still making mistakes such as burning the baguette, serving a sour sweet potato bisque, etc. I work in a fine dining restaurant in the hotel, and next month I will be working with a place called Trader Vics inside the hotel. Also would you say that the W hotel, and the Ritz Carlton would pay more than the hilton?

I called a fine dining greek seafood restaurant, and explained to them I am about to graduate culinary school. The chef told me to come in and hangout tomorrow night. I'm not sure what "hang" out means, but I am wondering if it is smooth working in a kitchen where the restaurant takes reservations? How do fine dining kitchens operate? Does the chef tell you what to make when? Instead of in corporate chains you get bombarded with orders on a screen? I worked at a TGI Fridays and Ocharleys in the past where it was non stop orders, and they wanted us to hav everything in the window that appeared on the screen in 5 minutes.

I just got hired at T.G.I Fridays bout a month ago, and have been training. The problem I am having is that the entire staff of the restaurant is african american, and today we were making menu items with ticket times. My trainer told me since I am "white" that if I "F" something up on the menu all the attention will be aimed at me. Im not sure how to take this. The trainers are constantly sceaming and throwing food away and making me start over. Are there better restaurant jobs than this? Can I do better? I am in culinary school now. I hear corporate chains are extremely strict on their specs and recipes


----------



## dlee

"So Chef I am applying for a Job. I want 9 to 5 Monday to Friday" .... Good luck finding that job. A commissary would be a good place to start... However I would not hire you just on that request.

Remember you will only get out of it what you put in. Most of us who do the "Chef" thing do out of love for the job.


----------



## jcakes

@ Panini

OMG! Those are all posts from the OP ?!?!?!

If he was a culinary student and still making mistakes like that during an internship, I'm surprised he got hired at all.

Does anyone ever flunk out of culinary school (like for other two or four year colleges?)?  Or do they just take your money and as long as you're breathing you pass?


----------



## Iceman

> Most of us who do the "Chef" thing do out of love for the job.


In all actuality ... I do it for the glamourous fame, big $$$ and all the hot women. _But hey ... That's just me._


----------



## foodpump

JCakes said:


> @ Panini
> 
> OMG! Those are all posts from the OP ?!?!?!
> 
> If he was a culinary student and still making mistakes like that during an internship, I'm surprised he got hired at all.
> 
> Does anyone ever flunk out of culinary school (like for other two or four year colleges?)? Or do they just take your money and as long as you're breathing you pass?


A-yup, a lot of the Culinary school "Chains"* do this--suck em in and spit em out, and they(C. school chains) spend more effort and money with their recruiters then they do with their instructors. Its hard to flunk someone who just forked out 60 grand for the course--not good business sense.

Which brings me back to my above post of getting culinary schools to comply with industry needs. But the problem is bigger than that. If their are no qualifications/benchmarks/standards in the industry to base a curriculum on, why give a (deleted) about catering to the hospitality industry anyways?

* I have no desire to name these schools, but they are very popular and advertise all over the place......


----------



## panini

@foodpump

Unfortunately you're so right. A large portion of these schools have become 'diploma mills'. As far as flunking out and spending big money, Our Federal Government (tax payers" are footing

a very large percentage of these tuition's and grants.

It's just like our public school system, 'Flunk a Kid and loose the revenue"

example

"The Colorado Department of Education will cut off school-improvement money to five of the state's poorest-performing schools because they haven't gotten better despite the influx of cash."

now don't you think behind the principles closed door, he or she is telling teachers, You'd better start passing students.


----------



## kenneth goldber

@IceMan

For the Fame and the big money guess that is why no one has heard of you. You have to love what you do and then the money will come if that is your only drive I Feel badly for you sir.


----------



## panini

@Kenneth Goldber

You have never heard of










Ah, I was like IceMan in my younger days. Now my older motto is " Work to Live, Never, Live Too Work" For me I learned early on to make a living Cheffing/money so I can enjoy the finer thing of life. Family, Traveling, Etc. what ever makes you happy. Now if missing all that to spend most of your life in a kitchen then more power to you if it makes you happy.

I had just met too many older Chefs who told their stories of Addiction, Divorce, lack of family life etc. and they used the word Passion to excuse all that. But is just me.


----------



## kenneth goldber

nope I never have heard of him. I think I am a lucky one because I have a great family life never battled addiction don't get me wrong I have partied but I have self control as well. I just feel that money comes money goes and when you go you can't take any of the fame money or women with you so for me it is about true passion and right now I have 80 people walking in to the restaurant time to go beast mode. LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panini

You are lucky. It shows. Nice to hear you still are passionate and and happy. I probably just envie you.


----------



## lagom

Of course passion is important in our business, and being human we all have to decide what our goals and desire are. That said, balance is a good thing. Between work, family, money, life in general. I Have passion for my food and customers. I also have passion for my family and life. In the last few years I have managed to find it. As for the women, 4 daughters and a wife is all I need, Im famous with the people that are important to me. Money you certainly can't take with you but it does make the journey to the end a lot more comfortable. [emoji]128512[/emoji]

To each their own, but find the balance. Then again I'm just an old man, I could be wrong.


----------



## panini

@Lagom ,

I think you're spot on. I had balance and of course passion in my career. I've noticed now that I am no longer physically working and not available to staff, I'm unbalanced. I don't feel productive. My energy has switched to accounting an extra curricular activities, and lacking the passion..


----------



## Iceman

*I WAS MAKING A JOKE!!!*

Those people who have just joined in the past month should maybe wait just a little bit before they make foolish statements to or about others.

I'm not sayin' ... I'm just sayin'.​


----------



## chefalfano

Hi, my son who passed away had a job with Chase Manhattan Diningroom at corporate headquarters on park ave.no weekends, no holidays when the bank was closed he was closed    ....had to go in early but left at 2pm.  Left there to open a gourmet food shop with primary of catering..  long hours at half the salary if that much, but he was his own boss which what he wanted......


----------



## panini

@IceMan ,

Good thing we didn't mention Dick Kuklinski. We might of had the Feds knocking at our doors./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif We better stop. Burrrrrr! I'm freezing.


----------



## dlee

IceMan said:


> In all actuality ... I do it for the glamourous fame, big $$$ and all the hot women. _But hey ... That's just me._


Ice man .... That is a Perk of the job but maybe only 10% of the job..... Gotta love the kitchen to put in the hours and the sacrifices for the job... I think that would be for any job.


----------



## dlee

I will never forget a Kid who interned with me..... " I thought the Chef job was going to be easy" Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## canele

wwebb37 said:


> I just graduated culinary school, and had a job at a country club. I worked there for 2 days and then quit because the hour and a half commute 5 days a week was tough especially getting home at midnight. I'm wanting to find a culinary job from 9 am to 5 pm. I hear that the marriot hotels are similar to that. Any ideas?


may i ask how old you are?

and just where is it you are attending culinary school?


----------



## midnightrider

Everyone's gotta do their time on nights. The day shift isn't all it's cracked up to be


----------



## chefyari

WHERE IS A GOOD RESTAURANT TO APPLY TO AFTER YOU GRADUATE CULINARY SCHOOL? EVERY RESTAURANT WANTS MORE THEN A YEAR EXPERIENCE AND THEY DONT EVEN COUNT THE 4 MONTHS OF EXTERNSHIP. 

I BEEN SEARCHING AND SEARCHING FOR THE BEST ONE IN CONNECTICUT TO WORK AT AND NO LUCK BECAUSE I GUESS BEING A FRESH GRADUATE WITH JUST EXTERNSHIP EXPERIENCE ISNT ENOUGH THATS 15 MONTHS ALL IN TOTAL SHOULDNT IT BE FAIR?


----------



## ed buchanan

Maybe he can go to Fantasy World at the Orlando Disney Resort


----------



## roger that

I have a 9-5 job 85% of the time. I work at a private upscale club that isn't open for dinner. Lunch rush is usually 2 hours long. We do a lot of private parties in season, so from Nov-Feb I'm usually here 3 nights a week. It took me 15 years to find a job like this. The pay is decent, but not stellar.  Personal Time > $$$$$


----------



## foodpump

chefyari said:


> WHERE IS A GOOD RESTAURANT TO APPLY TO AFTER YOU GRADUATE CULINARY SCHOOL? EVERY RESTAURANT WANTS MORE THEN A YEAR EXPERIENCE AND THEY DONT EVEN COUNT THE 4 MONTHS OF EXTERNSHIP.
> 
> I BEEN SEARCHING AND SEARCHING FOR THE BEST ONE IN CONNECTICUT TO WORK AT AND NO LUCK BECAUSE I GUESS BEING A FRESH GRADUATE WITH JUST EXTERNSHIP EXPERIENCE ISNT ENOUGH THATS 15 MONTHS ALL IN TOTAL SHOULDNT IT BE FAIR?


YOUR POST IS A CLASSIC EXAMPLE OF WHY CULINARYT SCHOOLS SHOLULDN'T ADMIT STUIDENTS WITHOUT ANY PRIOR WORKING EXPERIEICE. COULD YOU PLEASE SHOW THIS THREAD AND YOUR RESPONSE TO YOUR SCHOOL'S RECRUTING AND AMIN STAFF?

thanks ever so much....


----------



## chefhowzer

Try a catering company who specializes in corporate events.

I've owned one here in Toronto 22 years and occasionlly would hire ambitious graduates to  give them a start in the field.

If you'd like some tips on how to approach a potential employer in the field and succeed in getting a break, send me a message.

Good luck.


----------



## cronker

What I find hard to understand is the various posts by the OP on the last page.
"How does a fine dining restaurant work? Does the chef tell you what to cook?"

Umm...doesn't these culinary school programs teach this stuff? And perhaps more importantly, why is this kid going into hospitality if he has absolutely no idea how it works? Has he ever been to a restaurant, talked to a chef, read a cookbook?

He wants to be like Gordon Ramsey, only 9 to 5, thanks.
What are the names of his books? One, I'm sure, is called "Google is Your Friend "

Who pays more? Hilton or Marriott? Well, since we're talking 9-5, both pay the housekeeping staff fairly poorly. It's in Gordon's books, I'm sure.

Sounds to me like the Food Network has a lot to answer for.


----------



## lisa pontell

OMG  thats a good one.


----------



## kbuff

I started to work at a casual 24/7 restaurant in NYC about a month ago. The place isn't bad, mostly because it's a landmark, and everybody knows about it, and they usually say, man, the food is awesome. So, I'm just trying to say that it is not a fine dining place but neither it is a "shitty diner". It's crazy busy, and I am sort of a short order cook. I love the craziness, and even if I don't learn fine skills, I'm learning something that is maybe more important - how to multitask and stay focused tor hours without even a minute break. At first I thought I wouldn't be able to do it. But it's been a month and I'm still there. Wow!

Now, after this maybe a bit too long introduction - I do work 8-hour shifts, but those shifts are intense, I would say extremely intense. Other cooks work 8-hour shifts, but also some 11-hour shifts, of even 13-hour shifts (graveyard - it's a little slower, but it is still no vacation). And I am ready to work those longer shifts, just hoping I could physically do it, I mean stay focused, and not get injured (I have some shoulder problems, and I've heard that back problems are the bane of being a chef). One interesting think. When I was interviewing for the job, I let them know that I don't want to work Sundays. I was almost sure that this would be a deal breaker, but they just said, OK. I still can't believe it. I'm so grateful, and it just shows me that if someone has an important scheduling requirements, everything is possible. For me it's a Sunday off. But no more.

So, I think that 9-5 goal is a bad approach, especially if it's a goal in itself. And the so called "quality of life" ingredient - what it really means? That all one wants is ease and leisure? Seems a bit selfish, and not that inspiring after all. Kinda lame, I would say.

But I'm not a chef, just an aspiring line cook. I was told -  be a line cook for a year at least, and if you can do it, then you maybe think about going to a culinary school. I took that advice. Still, how a line cook can ever afford going to a culinary school eludes me. The pay is pretty bad  (I used to make about three time more by the hour, but wanted to cook... ). I'm doing this hoping to learn, to build a stamina, and somehow, eventually become an excellent line cook, and then who knows, maybe a chef. I've been always told that I am very creative. For the time being I try not to think about it too much.


----------



## cronker

As a restaurant and function centre FOH manager, mostly in high end places, I'm never short of my surprised look when interviewing for staff.
"Oh. And I don't really want to work nights, and weekends are when I go out partying, so I don't want to work those either..."
"Ummm, okay. So why do you want to work in hospitality?"
"Oh, cos it's heaps fun and you get to travel all over the world and meet, like, Jamie Oliver!"


----------



## chef brah

9-5 doesnt even exist in white collar jobs much

if u want 9-5 then get into tech industry...only there u work 3-4 hours daily and chill the rest


----------



## chef oddball

I work in a hotel. Breakfast shifts are 5:30 am - 2:00 pm, If Banquet cooks are in they would usually work until 2:00 pm... starting time is dependent on banquet breakfast business... could be 6am could be 9am.. lol

The only person in my kitchen who works a consistent 8am-3:30 pm day is my full time steward!


----------



## brandon odell

I have 21 personal chefs that all work 9-5 Monday through Friday, with the occasional (1-2 times month) optional evening or weekend party that pays automatic overtime. We don't always have an opening, but we are always accepting resumes in anticipation of the next one. Current openings in Indianapolis, Milwaukee, Chicago, Des Moines, Omaha and Kansas City. We are also interview for upcoming openings in Denver, Wichita, Minneapolis/St. Paul and St. Louis.

We look for up and coming, overworked/underpaid line cooks with a degree and 3+ years experience in a scratch kitchen, post school. With more experience, no degree needed. 

Daytime, weekday hours are common (not 9-5, more like 5 or 6 to 2) in many food service sectors like Business and Industry, Education, Senior Services, Hospitals. 100's of thousands of jobs in those sectors across the country. The trade-off with those is that you don't often get to do any real cooking. It's mostly assembling standard recipes. Our chefs get to cook their own food.


----------



## sunflower99

This has to be a joke. Did you see his other posts?

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/posts/by_user/id/50766


----------



## sunflower99

This has to be a joke. Did you see his other posts?

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/posts/by_user/id/50766


----------



## efesto

Any kind of corporate kitchen will almost have regular 9 to 5 hours. Try hospitals or large hospitality companies that cater schools, hospitals or other institutional cooking. You do not necessarily have to work in a restaurant. Being in corporate dining can get boring with limited creativity and learning capacity but at least you will learn to be precise with timing, measurements and following directions.


----------

